# Fired from railroad during probation, need advice



## matt.bratton (Nov 15, 2014)

I was unfortunately fired after 2 months with the company (it wasn't Amtrak). They said "I wasn't picking up the job at the rate we need you to be". I would like to try to get hired by another railroad, since I did get valuable experience in those 2 months. I have no idea though what to put on resumes and applications. Showing just 2 months at a company would raise a lot of questions. It would be dishonest to say I was laid off or quit. I need my resume to present myself in the best way possible. Thanks for any suggestions.

P.S. I wasn't fired for anything very serious, such as major safety violations or attendance reasons. I didn't leave on bad terms.


----------



## John Bobinyec (Nov 15, 2014)

It's going to be difficult to explain the short employment period. You can certainly try and see how it goes. You might try enrolling in a railroad training program. After successfully passing the course you can easily explain that you needed more training and you went out and got it. Modoc is such a program. There might be others.

jb


----------



## Anderson (Nov 15, 2014)

Matt,

First piece of advice comes from the other thread: PM one of the moderators to look into a new username and/or register a new account. I strongly suspect your dismissal came as was forewarned about 2-3 weeks ago.

Second, John's advice is probably the best you can find here, though I'm sure some others have some as well.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 23, 2014)

One railroad employee once joked to me that railroads are an industry which hires you then looks for reasons to fire you.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 16, 2015)

NorthShore said:


> One railroad employee once joked to me that railroads are an industry which hires you then looks for reasons to fire you.


This is sadly not a joke.. It's true.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 17, 2015)

If this is any help Septa is taking Apps for their conductor position.


----------

